
Covid-19 – a new regime of surveillance? [audio] - __ka
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/w3cszc1p
======
walterbell
From the interview:

 _> People could look back in 100 years and identify the coronavirus epidemic
as the moment when a new regime of surveillance took over, especially
surveillance under the skin ... is maybe the most important development of the
21st century, this ability to hack human beings, to go under the skin, collect
biometric data, analyze it, and understand people better than they understand
themselves. This is maybe the most important event of the 21st century._

From Dec 2019, [https://news.mit.edu/2019/storing-vaccine-history-
skin-1218](https://news.mit.edu/2019/storing-vaccine-history-skin-1218)

 _> MIT researchers have now developed a novel way to record a patient’s
vaccination history: storing the data in a pattern of dye, invisible to the
naked eye, that is delivered under the skin at the same time as the vaccine
... By selectively loading microparticles into microneedles, the patches
deliver a pattern in the skin that is invisible to the naked eye but can be
scanned with a smartphone ... “It’s possible someday that this ‘invisible’
approach could create new possibilities for data storage, biosensing, and
vaccine applications_

~~~
overfitted
One thing came to mind. Living in Sweden - There's no shared/common place
where vaccination records are stored... neither for infants or adults. This,
because every region (within Sweden) has its own systems, responsibilities and
public procurement processes for IT for Healthcare. Also, privacy. One has to
store a physical paper vaccination card, remember where it is between the
vaccinations and bring it. Any input from other countries? I'd say Swedes in
general think the US healthcare system sounds awful. Would be 'funny' though
if this were something Americans have.

~~~
vinay427
> I'd say Swedes in general think the US healthcare system sounds awful.

It is awful, though the main problem with the system is in the financing of
care, as far as I can tell. You would think that would be easier to fix than
developing a rather more advanced healthcare system, because there are already
very qualified professionals, equipment, etc.

In any case, there's no centralized database in the US as well. From the CDC
website (where the "unfortunately" is in response to locating lost records):

> Unfortunately, there is no national organization that maintains vaccination
> records. The CDC does not have this information. The records that exist are
> the ones you or your parents were given when the vaccines were administered
> and the ones in the medical record of the doctor or clinic where the
> vaccines were given.

[https://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/adults/vaccination-
records.html](https://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/adults/vaccination-records.html)

~~~
walterbell
For Covid-19, there are county and state databases which can record people who
test positive, and their "contact traces" (e.g. people you spent more than 15
minutes within 6 feet). Not much is known about the federal health
surveillance system, but it includes Palantir, who have also worked with the
Census Bureau, [https://www.theverge.com/2020/4/21/21230453/palantir-
coronav...](https://www.theverge.com/2020/4/21/21230453/palantir-coronavirus-
trump-contract-peter-thiel-tracking-hhs-protect-now)

~~~
vinay427
I'm not entirely sure what your point is. Tracking individuals affected by an
ongoing situation is rather different, and seems to be the norm in most
countries that are responding to the virus including the one where I live.
Most seem to have more centralization than in the US, where states almost
exclusively mediate the measures taken to reduce spread, etc.

------
fit2rule
The thing I don't understand is why people can't be trusted to just have and
store their data themselves and provide it on-demand. I'm perfectly fine with
having my own medical records on a keychain that I have control over, which I
share with medical professionals when needed. Give me a standardized data
storage dog tag and I'll just wear it all the time ..

~~~
ur-whale
That's because you still cherish the comfy illusion of not being a sheep in a
carefully managed flock - which is by design btw, so all is well.

------
overfitted
I'm actually happy about living in Europe with GDPR implemented. It was (and
still is to some extent) a big hassle (me working in IT) and it was also
filling up the news and inboxes for some time. Kind of like Covid-19 is now.

It's possible to just send a company an email, ask them to delete all the data
they have related to you that aren't required to archive for legal/accounting
reasons and it will happen. I've tried.

I'm also a bit surprised that "Covid-19"-apps is seen as a silver bullet to
help solve the crisis. It's like the governments and big companies feel the
need to fit the phrase "there's and app for that". Also, what will the actual
value be? It's hard to see it as a consumer (semi-)quarantining in his/her
home. Easy to conspiracy theorise on them finding a reason to just start
watching everyone's step.

~~~
tinus_hn
In for instance Belgium and the Netherlands many constitutional rights have
simply been suspended because of the Coronavirus. If you think GDPR is going
to save you you’re going to end up disappointed.

------
sys_64738
Laws when introduced in Britain that add value for the police are rarely
rolled back unilaterally. It generally requires a fight through the courts
that takes many year. E.g. ID cards at the end of WW2.

------
axegon_
Thanks for sharing this! I recently read Homo Deus and I was wondering how he
feels about the first few chapters of his book now with covid-19 having joined
the party.

------
cczizou
Somehow, the Blockchain has to play into this.

